# Ysera's Traum nimmt wieder auf!



## Mandarinchen (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies!


Da wir im Moment wieder auf der Suche nach neuen Membern sind, möchte ich euch kurz unsere kleine, aber feine, Gilde vorstellen :
Wir heißen* Ysera's Traum*, haben diese Woche Gildenlevel 11 erreicht, und sind auf dem deutschen PVE-Server Alexstrasza zu Hause.

Ich denke, am besten lassen wir uns als Casualgilde mit Raidambitionen beschreiben. Derzeit versuchen wir uns an den ersten Bossen, um zu sehen, wo wir Equipmäßig stehen. Dabei sind wir im 10er Content unterwegs. Im Moment haben wir einen fixen Raidabend in der Woche, teilweise auch mal einen zweiten. Lootverteilung erfolgt bei uns durch Plündermeister - DKP gibt es bei uns nicht, und ist auch nicht geplant. Wir versuchen natürlich, den Loot ausgewogen zu verteilen, so dass niemand zu kurz kommt. Und wir gönnen uns auch gegenseitig die Items  Rumgezicke wegen des Loots hat es bei uns noch nicht gegeben und das soll auch so bleiben!

(Wir haben aber Spieler bei uns, die mit Raids gar nix am Hut haben, Erfolgsjäger, PVP-Fans, Vieltwinker, ..... Wichtig ist, dass ihr Spaß an dem habt, was ihr tut. Vorgeschriebene Online Zeiten gibt es bei uns ebensowenig, wie einen Rauswurf, weil man mal eine Woche nicht online sein kann (oder will))

*Für unsere gildeninterne 10er Stammgruppe suchen wir aus diesem Grund auch noch nach Tanks (Paladin oder Druide).* (Auch alle anderen Klassen können sich natürlich bewerben - auch Nichttanks )
Wichtig ist uns dabei nicht zwingend, dass ihr schon raidfähig equipt seid, sondern in erster Linie, dass ihr zu uns passt und an einer langfristigen Gildenmitgliedschaft Interesse habt.


Was solltet ihr also mitbringen, wenn ihr zu uns stoßen wollt?

Ihr solltet *mindestens 20 Jahre alt* sein, da auch wir schon alle zumindest den 20sten überschritten haben (die meisten auch schon den 30sten )
Ihr solltet* keine 24/7 Spieler sein*, denn dann würdet ihr einfach nicht zu uns passen. Wir sind alle berufstätig, haben zum Teil auch Kinder, und alle haben ein RL neben WoW.
*Humor* - gaaaaaaanz wichtig bei uns. Darf auch* ruhig ein bisserl schräg* sein 
Auf jeden Fall solltet ihr auch *Interesse an einer langfristigen Gildenzugehörigkeit* haben - Gildenhopper sind unerwünscht.
Ihr solltet *Teamgeist* haben, und keine Einzelkämpfer sein. Ein Raid kann nur funktionieren, wenn alle am selben Strang ziehen.
Ihr solltet auch außerhalb der Raids mal online sein, und *am Gildenleben teilnehmen*. Und natürlich wäre es fein, wenn ihr euch auch* öfter mal in unserem Forum blicken lassen* würdet 
*Gute Umgangsformen* sind uns auch wichtig - nicht nur innerhalb der Gilde, sondern auch anderen Spielern gegenüber!
Für die Raids ist natürlich auch* TS³* wichtig, und ein *funktionierendes Headset/Mikrofon*,


Was wir gar nicht wollen:

Gildenhopper 
Leute die nur auf Eppixe aus sind
24/7 Spieler


Sollte ich euer Interesse geweckt haben, schaut doch einfach mal auf unserer Homepage vorbei, und hinterlasst euere Bewerbung! Oder ihr wendet euch *InGame* an *Andijäger/Rauschbart* oder *Ninushka/Bartaz*.

Vielleicht bis bald in WoW,
Mandarina


----------



## Mandarinchen (28. Januar 2011)

Und /schubs, schon stehen wir wieder ganz oben 

Meldet euch ruhig, wir beissen nur ganz selten


----------



## Mandarinchen (4. Februar 2011)

Da /schubs ich uns doch wieder nach oben 

Meldet euch ruhig! Wir sind wirklich ne lustige Truppe


----------



## Ninu (13. Juli 2011)

/push

...und zur Ergänzung:

wir sind bei Gildenlevel 23 2/3 

wir versuchen immer noch eine Raidtruppe aufzubauen, unsere Raidtage würden am Wochenende liegen, gesucht wird alles, da eigentlich noch gar nichts feststeht (also wäre Geduld eine prima Eigenschaft )


----------

